# Looking for top quality Nigerian dwarf buck



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have two Nigerian dwarf does that I would like to have bred. Either by buying a buck or paying a stud fee. I am willing to travel up to 4 hours from Bedford PA. 
One of mine comes from champion lines, though I am a Boer breeder and can't think of the names right now.
If anyone has a breeder to recommend or a buck for sale, message me, or post below.
Thanks!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Little Angels in Benton Maine has awesome quality Nigerians and she will ship.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Her goats ARE nice. I bred my a-little-better-than-mediocre Nigerian doe to a Tiny Angels buck and one of her doelings is incredible - a marked improvement!

http://www.tinyangelsfarm.com


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She buys her breeding stock from some of the countries top Nigerian Farms, has been doing this for years. I had a small herd of Nigerians, my foundation animals were her breeding. Awesome animals.


----------



## LGFarm01 (Jul 22, 2014)

I am in South Central PA, about an hour from Bedford, PA and have a very well bred ND buck available for sale. His dam is milking around 900lbs in 305, his sire's dam milked over 1200+ in 305 for AGS. This buck is registered both AGS/ADGA, Let me know if you are interested, I could potentially meet you somewhere.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Can you post some pics and his pedigree please?


----------



## LGFarm01 (Jul 22, 2014)

This buck just doesn't take a good picture, after many attempts this is the best I could get, but he is built well, straight in the front end, level across the topline, nice, wide escutcheon. Pedigree sent in pm.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! Do you have any pics of his dam or sire?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Old Mountain Farm in Maine has some incredible Nigerians. Nice old lines too


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maine is too far away


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I bought my ND buck from AvyNatFarm right here. He has been stupendously perfect for us, and it is my understanding that AvyNatFarm upgraded after I bought Morty. You may want to find out what they have now.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

There's another good breeder in hampden, Massachusetts. Farm is called DragonFly Farm


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's too far as well.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

That's 7+ hours from here... I live on the Maryland Pennsylvania line.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I bought my ND buck from AvyNatFarm right here. He has been stupendously perfect for us, and it is my understanding that AvyNatFarm upgraded after I bought Morty. You may want to find out what they have now.


Where is this?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Bambam is going back to his home. Here is a pic of him in our SUV. I took body pics on my regular camera at home for you guys.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a buck for sale in southern nh, we can work something out for travel if its too far away. He had his first breeding a couple months ago and she appears to have settled. Hes the cutest little guy and has wattles
http://americanjumper7.wix.com/kaos-farm#!buck/c1zzu and were are taking reservation on spring kids if you were interested in a buckling out of another doe


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Finally uploaded pics.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok Nigi people. I have located 2 bucklings for you to critique before I buy. 
First is Montecristo. 


Pedigree:

Sire: Timberwood Jersey *S D-75117
Dam: my peeps Syrah D-77333
Sire’s Sire: Timberwood Malachite +S (AR HS) D-38281
Sire’s Dam: Timberwood Butter Crunch 3*D (AR2599) D-55294
Dam's Sire: Timberwood Dublin Mudslide *S D-55299
Dam's Dam: Timberwood Optima D66099
Next line of lineage: Kush-Hara and Dill’s


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here he is. Born 2/25.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Dam.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sire to both kids.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Dam of Romeo


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is cute!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Romeo.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Romeo's pedigree.
my peeps Romeo, DOB 02/25/16. This buckling comes from a long line of excellent milkers. His Dam, Timberwood Corolla (2nd freshener) is our best milker. She has more than enough milk to feed her triplets! This boy is very studly already just like his awesome sire, Timberwood Jersey *S. Jersey’s Sire was Timberwood Farm’s top producer in terms of passing on his excellent conformation, beautiful heads, and outstanding milking capacity. Jersey’s Dam’s Dam, Kush-Hara Obisidian 2*D AR2469 produced over 1,000lbs of milk on DHIR milk test 2012-2103. We did not milk test Corolla but she is our best milker with excellent conformation and a sweet personality.
Pedigree:
Sire: Timberwood Jersey *S D-75117
Dam: Timberwood Corolla D-66098
Sire’s Sire: Timberwood Malachite +S (AR HS) D-38281
Sire’s Dam: Timberwood Butter Crunch 3*D (AR2599) D-55294
Dam's Sire: Avian Acres Chocolate Mousse D-57
Dam's Dam: Kush-Hara Coral 9*D (AR2256) D-43973
Next line of lineage: Ponders End and Dill’s


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Sigh. LAL, those are nice Nigis!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is one better than another?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Per the owner...


Montecristo's Dam's Sire's Dam, Kush-Hara Sensei 4*D (AR2472) has placed several times in the AGS milk production awards.* We did not milk test Montecristo's Dam's Dam but she was a very good milker for us and has had her 2nd freshening.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I will not be milking my does, but will be showing them and selling to show families.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Do you mean of the bucklings, is one better then the other?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't really care for either of them, but the 2nd is the better of the 2 IMO. If you're looking for show quality, I'd recommend you consider shipping in a buck. Dill's has some pretty nice bucklings last time I checked.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I think the 2nd buckling is the better of the two. But if you're looking for show, I'd keep looking.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd keep looking too, but the I like the 2nd one better.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, I will.
Tell me, as I am a Boer breeder. Is it a conformation issue on the bucklings themselves or the parents? I wasn't a fan of the buck pics, or the udder of the first buckling's dam.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

When they're that young, I really don't look at the bucklings themselves. Neither of the dams or the sire impressed me.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

^ Agree with that.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Thanks guys. I told her I'd pass for now.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Let us know if you have any other options you're considering


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in south jersey. I have a SGCH star Milker who should kid today. Kids are pricy but will be worth it! 

Also check out Dreahook in north jersey. Top Hat Farm in South Jersey 
Willow Pond has really nice goats in MD as does Sunnydale farm in MD. 

Let me know if you need websites.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Here he is. Born 2/25.


I really like the color of this guy, but don't like the parents, so I would keep looking as well. 


loggyacreslivestock said:


> Dam of Romeo





loggyacreslivestock said:


> Dam.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I still have that buck for sale. I'm in New Hampshire.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

New Hampshire is just too far, but thank you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is another buckling to critique. Born 5 days ago.
http://www.kindredsoulsfarm.com/vinnies-pedigree.html sire

http://www.kindredsoulsfarm.com/izzys-pedigree.html dam

ff udder at 4 weeks post kidding


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

What's your goal for your buck? She has a decent FF udder but I wouldn't use a buck out of her. Teats are to far out to the side. Her rear udder arch is more narrow and her escutcheon is low. She really has a nice medial suspensery ligament though.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree, her udder looks a little lopsided


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

My plans are to sell kids to other 4H kids more than likely for local showing. I will not be milking any of them, but that's not to say my buyers won't be. I have a bunch of people wanting kids out of Penny. Judges have asked for kids...Not sure about any udder conformation or other conformation, that's why I am posting here. I am not planning on long term breeding either. Just a year or two, then sell him. The does can retire as pets. I don't want to spend over $500, or travel more than about 4 hours. I know, big list. But if I want something, I need to be sure of what I am getting and be patient.
Thanks to everyone who has responded and helped me out. I appreciate it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you tried any of the farms I mentioned in the area? Also Dolly's acre in PA.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes I did Stacey. Some are just too far away, some are too pricey. I do have a particular color in mind also. Tricolor black, chocolate and a bit of white...


----------

